# Christmas Truck



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all,
My wife talked me into buying myself a newer truck for Christmas. So I bought a 98 K3500 CC 4X4. (She's the greatest! And the wife ain't bad either)It already has a gooseneck hitch and air bag suspension installed. So, now we can easily haul just about anything in the Outback lineup. A month or so ago we had decided on the 23RS, but now we'll have to re-evaluate our decision. Would anyone care to recommend a particular model? Remember we have two kids (almost 4 and 2) and two black labs that need to fit, and we REALLY liked the two queen beds in the 23RS. 
Thanks, and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We really like our 28BHS. If the kids are unlikely to get taller than 6 feet tall it would be a good choice. Of course this means only having one queen bed. It sounds as though you have plenty of truck to pull it.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I still would recommend the 23RS -- 2 queen size beds + bunk -- just because you can haul a mountain doesn't mean that you need a mountain...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats the motor in the truck?
You had 5.7 liter gas, 7.4 liter gas, and 6.5 liter diesel available in 98.
That along with gearingis going to have an affect on your Outback choices.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Whats the motor in the truck?
> You had 5.7 liter gas, 7.4 liter gas, and 6.5 liter diesel available in 98.
> That along with gearingis going to have an affect on your Outback choices.
> [snapback]68770[/snapback]​


I guess I kinda forgot to mention the specs:
454 (7.4L) with true dual exhaust from the factory and oil cooler( more power ugh ugh!!)
4L80E HD 4spd auto with aux cooler and factory cooler
4.10 gears
Basically it has every towing/camper/off-road package from the factory, plus aftermarket air bags and a flip-ball gooseneck hitch.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

We routinely have 4 adults and 2 black labs on many of our weekend fishing trips. The people sleep in the two queen beds and the labs sleep on the folded down couch. If the dogs get "rowdy" we fold up the table legs and put the "troublemaker" in a kennel between the seats of the dinette. For our situation, the only other Outback I might consider is the 27RSDS because of the dinette slideout and walk around queen bed.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow!!That's a great Christmas present!
Congrats skills4lou that's a serious truck








You'll have to post picture of that big boy
I would say the same as merlotman(27RSDS)

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

skills4lou -- one thing real quick about your truck and towing the 23RS ... owning a 23RS isn't dependant on the size of truck you have but actually based on how good lucking you are...

I don't know if you have noticed or not -- but only the very best looking people own a 23RS -- oh what the heck -- also only the very brightest --

normally you have to send in a photo and take an IQ test in order to even be considered for a 23RS -- perhaps you walked in with a supermodel and used giant words and they assumed that you had already taken your 23RS Qualification test ...

anyway .. if you are offered the rare oppurtunity to get a 23RS I woiuld jump on it ...

of course on the other end of the spectrum is the 28BHS but i dont want to go there...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations on the "new" truck! You may want to consider the 28RSDS, leaving you room for expansion...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I"m very surprised nobody has mentioned a fifth wheel your already setup for it. If I could do it with my truck I would but we love the 27rsds for now.With that setup you could pick any Outback you wanted.

Happy shopping

John


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Our sons are about the same as yours... 3yrs old and 6 years old. We got the 28RSDS because they aren't getting any smaller, and we want to have the room to say yes when they start asking if they can bring friends.

The extra room makes life a lot nicer if you get locked in during a rain or something.... which seems to have happened to us a lot more than we expected. Maybe because I don't pay as much attention to the weather as did when we were without a trailer. Chance of rain doesn't mean much anymore.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Get a fifth wheel! I wish we had. We love the 25rss,but next time it will be a fifth wheel.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new (used) truck









we love our 28bhs







but if i was in your posistion it would be one of the new toy haulers, or a 5th wheel.

outback of course









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> or a 5th wheel.





> I"m very surprised nobody has mentioned a fifth wheel


Hey, what's a fifth wheel got that I don't have? Except a big Truck to pull it with, that is.

BTW, congrats on the new TV.

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Those that say 5er should be reminded that the max towing weight for that truck is 10K.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action We love our 28 Frls 5th wheel but all Outbackers love the rigs. Ken


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the great tow vehicle. I'll add my two cents on the model, we love our 29BHS, it has a walk around queen, and a rear full size bed with a bunk above it. the dinnette and sofa both slide, and loaded weight is 5700Lbs. The weight was our buying point, more length and no more weight. Though you could get more room with more weight with a 5er.


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! Now my next move is to sell my old buddy, the Suburban. That's gonna hurt!! It's the only way I'll be able to afford to do this though. Anyone want to give a good home to a well loved truck?

(Yes, I am sort of attached to the Sub!)


----------

